# bl00d's Fake Blood Recipe Human and Zombie



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry my pics were deleted by the host guess it looked to real lol!!!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## Icarus (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks very realistic! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Sweet!!! No, really! Sweet. I made some from other recipes, but it didn't look this good. I bet it goes good on pancakes! We need to come up with a pancake brain mold!


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

bl00d said:


> *Here is how to make very realistic fake blood that is edible and tastes good too!
> 
> This is what you will need:
> 
> ...


Not a fan of changing the print color. It's hard to read. Nice idea for the blood.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

bumpty bumpity bump!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Bump bump bump


----------



## lilybones (Sep 30, 2012)

Always good to have another blood recipe. Thank you!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

looks good

amk


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

*EASY BLOOD GEL RECIPE

MATERIALS : GELATIN , GLYCERIN, RED FOOD, COLORING, BLUE FOOD COLORING, WATER, POPCICLE STICK, AND MICROWAVE SAFE BOWL...

Step1 : take two gelatin packs empty it in the microwave safe bowl, two table spoons of glycerin and it into bowl, 2 table spoons of water add it to bowl, 6 drops of red food coloring, and two of blue.

Step 2: mix it all up may need more food coloring to get your desired look.

Step 3: Microwave 30 seconds.

Step 4: let it cool for about a minute

Step 5: test it on neighbors cat jk

Step 6: put it on face, costume etc it will gel up and start to get stiff , but will have the wet look to it...*


----------



## Bryan_Tolley (Oct 14, 2013)

Will have to give this a try.


----------

